

I'm In Need Of Part-Time Work To Pay For Move To SF - BrewerOnRails

I will be moving to San Francisco on May 1st and I am starting to worry that I won't have enough money to cover my moving and living expenses. I was hoping that someone here on HN had some extra Ruby/Rails work that they needed doing and are willing to pay to have done.<p>If you find yourself in such a situation, please email me at james@breweronrails.com. Moving to San Francisco has been a goal for a while now and I've found myself faced with a good opportunity to do so. Hopefully HN will support this goal.<p>Edit: Bed time. I'll answer any replies in the morning.
======
frankacter
FYI, a link to your portfolio,linkedin,github, etc. may generate more lead for
you.

